# Substrate problem?



## Garuda2520 (May 2, 2021)

I have interesting phenomenon going on in my tank. A while ago I planted more Lilaeopsis to my tank and all the newly planted became to loosen off from the substrate after a couple of weeks. Michael here told me that I probably had an anaerobic substrate, well he was right.. 

I removed the Lilaeopsis that had become loose and started poking the substrate every once in a while and got it bubbling. Very faint smell of rotten.. 

Now it's been a few weeks and still bubbling and the same smell, maybe little weaker though. 

It is only one area of the tanks bottom that bubbles and only area where there are no plants. No where else the substrate is bubbling. 

What's going on? How long does the subtrate do that and should I do something else? 

Fish and shrimps are fine. Plants are thriving.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Keep poking everyday. maybe plant a rooted plant in that area.


----------

